# best type of fish filets?



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

well i have 6 2-3'' red bellys. so far i have been feeding them shrimp, nightcrawlers, occasional beefheart, and occassional quarantined feeder minnow. Im gonna go to the store tommorrow and buy some fish fillets for them..what is the best kind to get for my p's?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

any white meat fillet will do... tilapia is normally the cheapest.

Randy
CFB


----------



## chrislxf (Apr 6, 2007)

Creatures From Below said:


> any white meat fillet will do... tilapia is normally the cheapest.
> 
> Randy
> CFB


Here is west coast, bait fish like anchovies, muzzels,squid are the cheapest. Oh, you can get talipia next to nothing like $.99/lb frozen. I also recommand talipia. They will love it.

urs, Chris


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

chrislxf said:


> any white meat fillet will do... tilapia is normally the cheapest.
> 
> Randy
> CFB


Here is west coast, bait fish like anchovies, muzzels,squid are the cheapest. Oh, you can get talipia next to nothing like $.99/lb frozen. I also recommand talipia. They will love it.

urs, Chris
[/quote]










night crawlers work well also as long as they don't get into the substrate and die, that's a possible water quality hazard...


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine love Talipia. Raw shrimp probably thier next favorate.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

In all honesty it's Shrimp FTW...


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

My reds love tilapia!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Creatures From Below said:


> any white meat fillet will do... tilapia is normally the cheapest.
> 
> Randy
> CFB


Agreed ^^^

Tilapia is very cheap and my reds love it. Definitely a great suggestion to look into.


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

frozen catfish nuggets are a good choice - cheap like 2.45 for a huge pack in the local grocery store


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

tilapia is better imo, cat fish seems to cloud my water for a little bit after a feed.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks guys Talpia seems to be the best. What are a couple other good fish fillets to look for in case my store doesnt have the Talpia in at the time?

Also like i stated in my original post im already feeding them Shrimp, Nighcrawlers, Frozen Beafheart occassionaly, and quarantined minnows once in a while.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just picked up some frozen fish fillets to supplement my rhoms diet of tiger prawns. i was checking nutritional info and picked out tilapia (know its a good fish to feed them), then i chose haddock. it had the highest protein out of all the whitefish, it had mid level fat, but higher omega 3s in it than the others, so i decided to give it a shot. see if he even likes it or not. if not my dog will eat it.lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

tilapia and salmon and catfish


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> any white meat fillet will do... tilapia is normally the cheapest.
> 
> Randy
> CFB


Here is west coast, bait fish like anchovies, muzzels,squid are the cheapest. Oh, you can get talipia next to nothing like $.99/lb frozen. I also recommand talipia. They will love it.

urs, Chris
[/quote]










night crawlers work well also as long as they don't get into the substrate and die, that's a possible water quality hazard...
[/quote]

Raw shrimp is frozen or not frozen, dead or alive?
With or without the head?
I've never used shrimp.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

its raw and frozen (dead)
i feed without the head but shell on (its easy to remove the shell, larger p's usually will eat the shell but yoinger ones will not) but i dont think there would be a problem with head on


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you can use what ever you wish but shrimp well never let you down,,,,,cheep eazy to find and thay love it


----------

